
Water quality data for national-scale aquatic research: The Water Quality Portal - hownottowrite
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2016WR019993/full
======
hownottowrite
Link to the actual data portal. Submission contains the abstract:
[https://www.waterqualitydata.us](https://www.waterqualitydata.us)

